# Yard/Area drains



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

So California has been getting dumped on this week and the calls for yard drain stoppages have been pouring in. We hate taking these jobs because they are rarely successful. These systems get installed by landscapers, rarely maintained, and get murdered by roots. Spending 5 hours in the rain at a condo complex, with a different plumber attacking on the other end, and had to pull out in defeat. 

Anyone selling maintenance packages before the storm season comes around? I think this rain week could be part of a great marketing plan.


----------

